
Returns over Last 20 Years Berkshire Hathaway: +387% Gold: +488% - known
https://twitter.com/charliebilello/status/1159463389506297856
======
prostoalex
It's 2,806% for AMZN. Survivorship bias combined with arbitrary time windows
can yield very impressive numbers.

